

Ask HN: Flag spammers accounts ? - habs

Hi All,
Over the last week or so, I decided to enable [showdead].<p>I wanted to get a flavour of what submissions constitute signal/noise. I stumbled upon stevefranklis's profile (http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=stevefranklis) and have found nothing more than spam posts.<p>Is there anyway to flag this account? I know that spammers will change and start creating temp accounts for spam, but aggressive mods and users will help to stamp this out
======
brk
I turned showdead OFF a long time ago.

The moderation system seems to be working, as the spam posts don't last very
long.

pg is a relatively bright guy, at least according to what I've read, so I
imagine that if there were some benefit or requirement for flagging accounts
instead of submissions it would be implemented (or in progress).

So, given that I see very little spam in the actual pages with showdead off, I
think that whatever is currently in place is working.

It might be that NOT flagging these accounts helps prevent them from setting
up new accounts and makes it EASIER to manage the spam problem.

